# 01 Audi S4 Wont Start



## Audimitris4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I tried to start my car the other day and it sounds like it wants to start but it just cracks but no start. I have a GAIC chip that has aniti theft installed on it. I though it would be that since this has happen several times before and I would just type in the code. But this time the engine light isn’t on like before it would blink on and off meaning aniti theft was on. I was wondering if any one could help me out. I was searching someone said they had this problem before and they switched the crank position sensor could it be that? Any suggestions would be great thanks.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: 01 Audi S4 Wont Start (Audimitris4)*

scan it.


----------

